# Bbd!!



## jaymax (Sep 9, 2012)

Never killed a P&Y before november .......til NOW
Believe it or not but I actually had my wife ask me if she could go with me yesterday pm...now, I'm not so sure she doesn't need to tag along everytime!  4 bucks came down a major trail with a perfect wind headed to 3 persimmon trees..shot his heart out..she loved every second of it! Thank you Lord! Now maybe she'll try to understand the addicton a little better, but I doubt it...Gross 134ish


----------



## trentb (Sep 9, 2012)

great deer jay. awesome.


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 9, 2012)

nice buck...congrats


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 9, 2012)

You're a big buck killing machine. Congrats!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## BPowell92 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fulton County?


----------



## buckfiddy (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## xjd33x (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice


----------



## t bird (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats Jay!!!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 9, 2012)

Outstanding Deer!! Congrats.RC


----------



## tdc4dade4 (Sep 9, 2012)

dangit man thats what im talkin bout


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Sep 9, 2012)

*Awesome*

Congrats !!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Sep 9, 2012)

You the man!


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats thats an awesome buck and a lifetime of memories


----------



## savage11006 (Sep 9, 2012)

nice buck congrats


----------



## Swampslayr (Sep 9, 2012)

Great deer Jay... Great pics !


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice deer.  Congrats bro.


----------



## Stumper (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome buck Jay, seems like you knocked down a nice buck every year, congrats to you!


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Swag. Excellent deer


----------



## 2tines (Sep 9, 2012)

congrats on a fine buck, even more awesome that you had your wife with you...sweet


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 9, 2012)

thats an awesome buck congrats man


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice deer and you now know who the good luck charm is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> Nice deer and you now know who the good luck charm is.



You beat me to it. 

Very nice buck..


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2012)

Hoss! Love it when God smiles on us in the deer stand! Congrats!


----------



## dawg (Sep 9, 2012)

Great deer!


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats man great deer


----------



## Jason C (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome congrats man. Good one to add to the collection


----------



## chad smith (Sep 9, 2012)

That's awesome jay! We're y'all in fulton, Gwinnett ow Monroe?


----------



## Fortner (Sep 9, 2012)

Yessir, see you soon...


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Sep 9, 2012)

That didn't take long! Stud for sure. Congrats!!


----------



## alan (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome deer!


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome deer - congrats!


----------



## BurkeFarm1919 (Sep 9, 2012)

What a monster. I think i would have to take my wife everytime if that happened


----------



## hound dog (Sep 9, 2012)

Holy cow man. That a good one for sure. Congrats.


----------



## mickyu (Sep 9, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> You're a big buck killing machine. Congrats!



Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## NBN (Sep 9, 2012)

Great deer and good job!


----------



## GSU Bowhunter (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a goodun.  Congratulations.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 9, 2012)

stumper said:


> awesome buck jay, seems like you knocked down a nice buck every year, congrats to you!



yep!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Sep 9, 2012)

Good on ya Jay!  Way to go!


----------



## Katera73 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome buck Jay congrats!!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## BowChilling (Sep 9, 2012)

Just awesome Jay! Congrats!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great buck Jay! The one you were telling me about Friday????


----------



## kevincox (Sep 9, 2012)

Heck of a buck! Congrats


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats Jay on a super nice buck! Trying to get my Wife in the woods to bow hunt but she said she would wait for rifle season since we now have property we can use a rifle on! Turkey season and she is there. Maybe when I get a nice buck with a bow it will light a fire in her! 
Tim


----------



## Woody17 (Sep 9, 2012)

Toad of a 8!!!  Congrats on the early start!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 9, 2012)

That's good stuff right there!  Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## mark101 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## BowanaLee (Sep 9, 2012)

Dang, WTG !  
Let me borrow that horse shoe. I don't care where its been.


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome buck Jay!!


----------



## crueldeer (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome buck!!! congrats!!


----------



## Sic 'Em (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, nice!


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 10, 2012)

congrats bud.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work !!
Ya need to frame that second picture for your wall !!


----------



## LabHunter2 (Sep 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Dang, WTG !
> Let me borrow that horse shoe. I don't care where its been.



Im with bowanna...   Astonishing 8 point. Goodluck with the rest of your season. Mabey little man or your wife can follow you up with one of their own. Congrats Jay!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful buck. Congrats.


----------



## heartstopper4 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on an awesome deer, but I got a question... Did you gel you hair for the pics?!?!?


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 10, 2012)

Great Buck! Congrats!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Sep 10, 2012)

Stellar buck!


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on a super buck.


----------



## EDH (Sep 10, 2012)

He'll look good on the wall next to that state record.


----------



## preacher (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome buck Jay!


----------



## jaymax (Sep 10, 2012)

heartstopper4 said:


> Congrats on an awesome deer, but I got a question... Did you gel you hair for the pics?!?!?



LOL....Doe in Heat Gel.....now ya'll know my secret
Thanks guys for all the awesome comments...now the doe stacking starts!


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Sep 10, 2012)

what did ya'll hunt out of,ladder stand,loc-on,climber?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow! Awesome buck!


----------



## KansasMade (Sep 10, 2012)

What a beautiful deer. Congrats!


----------



## tyler1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Great buck.


----------



## DuckArrow (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats, Wow. What a 8pt, absolutely no ground shrinkage there. He looks bigger in your hands than he does in the trail cam picture.


----------



## bigd75 (Sep 10, 2012)

Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## solocamslayer (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck Jay!


----------



## joshuadavis9 (Sep 10, 2012)

Me being from Ohio where the deer (in generalities) are larger, I wasn't expecting a deer this big!  Looks great!


----------



## GANoles09 (Sep 10, 2012)

very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice deer Jay!! You sho can smoke em!!


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 10, 2012)

You done good!  And the deer is nice too.


----------



## jbrooker (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck and congrats on the kill


----------



## kbuck1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice buck!  I see you are in the bow hunting challenge also, it's a shame that buck will score Close to the same as most two and a half year old 8 to 10 pointers that will be entered.  I know the scoring has to be kept simple but I wish there was a way for a buck like this to earn the points it truelly deserves.  For instance  a 9 pt with 14inch spread and an 8 inch g2 would score 117 points for the challenge. Anyways congratulations


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 10, 2012)

you're a killer.


----------



## string music (Sep 10, 2012)

Another great buck. Congrats


----------



## PineThirty (Sep 11, 2012)

Congrats! Way to get It done on a awesome buck!


----------



## Jasper (Sep 11, 2012)

cpowel10 said:


> You're a big buck killing machine. Congrats!



X2! Congrats!


----------



## DSGB (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice buck! Congrats!

I was at Fortner's yesterday to drop off mine from last year and Chris said you were on the way. Wish I could've stuck around to see it, but I had my son with me and he was getting restless ( I was ready for lunch, too ).


----------



## Shakey Head (Sep 11, 2012)

I was bear hunting in the stand with J. Wright at Mater's when you sent him the text.  Awesome buck, congrats!  If you could have only been with us at dinner that night and heard the mountain man rambling on about deer hunting and scoring deer....


----------



## jlt4800 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## frog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Great way to encorage your wife to start hunting. Great looking buck.


----------



## SowGreen (Sep 11, 2012)

Way to get it done Jay. Congrats.


----------



## Worley (Sep 11, 2012)

*Deer*

Thats one fine deer there buddy...Congrats on a great day in the woods, and a memory of a lifetime with your bride...


----------



## treemutt (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats a hoss way to go


----------

